# Holy Cow!



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

While visiting the in-laws out in West Valley, we decided to load the kids up and take a drive up to Cache Valley and show them the old stomping grounds. Dang-Logan has really changed since I lived up there between 96-99! When the heck did all that happen?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing two weeks aqo driving through, two AutoZones, that is when you know that you have arrived.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I grew up here and it seems like only a yesterday K-Mart was in the middle of nowhere with farms all around it.
I thought it was when we got two Walmarts and a Dr. Johns that we had made it...


----------

